# "I Flew for the Führer"; Heinz Knoke diaries



## v2 (Jan 30, 2010)

This movie is a visualization of 3 days in 1943 with script directly from the book written by Heinz Knoke.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRWPsf9-y3I_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9DplgzkrCo_


----------

